# Halloween Costumes 2013: Will You Buy it or DIY it?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2013)

*What are you going to do this Halloween? Buy or DIY? It's 11 days away! *

  I have decided to undertake a beginner's sewing journey unlike any other. I'm going to actually make my costume from scratch this year. I typically throw together thrifted stuff and it turns out alright. But this year I really want to commit to something as if I cosplay. I'm going to be Monster High's Catty Noir! It's 2013 and she loves 13!

  Source: http://www.angelicdreamz.com/MONSTER-HIGH-CATTY-NOIR-DOLL_p_15265.html


----------



## tirurit (Oct 20, 2013)

That costume looks really ambitious!

  Here it's only in recent years that we have started dressing up on the 31st. Any excuse to play costumes is a good excuse! hehe I think me and my friends are going to go as very unoriginal zombies, so we are doing them ourselves


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2013)

tirurit said:


> *That costume looks really ambitious!*
> 
> Here it's only in recent years that we have started dressing up on the 31st. Any excuse to play costumes is a good excuse! hehe I think me and my friends are going to go as very unoriginal zombies, so we are doing them ourselves


  So true!  I was really overwhelmed but as soon as I hit confirm purchase for the wig and cat eye contacts I told myself I'm committing to this somehow! Luckily googling today I found a vid for the dress's construction! If I had known this vid existed earlier would have so done this outfit in September. Now I have 7 days to get it done so I can hand kids in the community candy! Yikes!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 20, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So true!  I was really overwhelmed but as soon as I hit confirm purchase for the wig and cat eye contacts I told myself I'm committing to this somehow! Luckily googling today I found a vid for the dress's construction! If I had known this vid existed earlier would have so done this outfit in September. Now I have 7 days to get it done so I can hand kids in the community candy! Yikes!


  Well it sounds like you have a plan already, so good luck!!!


----------



## Julily (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you finished your costume?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 28, 2013)

Julily said:


> Have you finished your costume?


Barely through with the accessories! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they're awesome!


----------



## monster girl (Oct 28, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So true!  I was really overwhelmed but as soon as I hit confirm purchase for the wig and cat eye contacts I told myself I'm committing to this somehow! Luckily googling today I found a vid for the dress's construction! If I had known this vid existed earlier would have so done this outfit in September. Now I have 7 days to get it done so I can hand kids in the community candy! Yikes! :sweat:


  Awww Goat Goat I am soooo sorry if I had known you needed the video I would have posted it for you. Your accessories look clawsome!!!! Tho ;} , I was going to be ghoulia 13 wishes haunt the casbah but I have nowhere to go , but hopefully next year I will be able to go to SDCC for all 3 days I will cos play as MH version of C.A. Cupid ,Catty Noir & Ghoulia 13 wishes haunt the casbah. And next halloween EAH Raven Queen either her basic or legacy day, I have a lot planed for next year. P.S. can we see your costume when you are all done Goat Goat ;}.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow those accessories look great!


----------



## Julily (Oct 29, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 3, 2013)

Didn't finish my costume in time but rocked the makeup. Even got some cred from Garret Sander, the creator of Monster High!


----------



## Julily (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 4, 2013)

Trully amazing! What products did you use?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 6, 2013)

tirurit said:


> Trully amazing! What products did you use?


For the black face paint I used a Ben Nye Water Activated Cake, I set the black face paint with a black eyeshadow, my lipstick was Milani's Uptown Mauve, my blush was a combo of white and hot pink eyeshadows and Wet n Wild's Pearlesent Pink Blush, I highlighted with white eyeshadow, my lashes are from a limited edition NYC Halloween collection, filled my brows with a hot pink shadow, dusted my nose with a random pink eyeshadow, the glitter was just silver glitter from Sally's Sally Girl collection, and my eye colors were just random e/s of silver, pink, and purple.


----------



## monster girl (Nov 6, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Didn't finish my costume in time but rocked the makeup. Even got some cred from Garret Sander, the creator of Monster High!


  Oh My GHOUL!!! Great job Goat Goat  you look AMAZING!!! I can't wait to cos play my self it will be so much fun ;}.


----------



## monster girl (Nov 6, 2013)

This is what I put togeter last min. When I found out I could dress up in costume for work at Toys R Us. I tryed to take a pic of my eye shadow but the color was WAY off every time I took a pic   but I did the eye shadow of the Dot Dead Gorgeous Ghoulia & it looked super freaky fab ;}.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


>


Clawsome girl! I'm loving the wig, makeup, and glasses!


----------



## tirurit (Nov 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> This is what I put togeter last min. When I found out I could dress up in costume for work at Toys R Us. I tryed to take a pic of my eye shadow but the color was WAY off every time I took a pic   but I did the eye shadow of the Dot Dead Gorgeous Ghoulia & it looked super freaky fab ;}.


sorry for being easily amused, but i had to look twice as it looked as if you had the background flowers on your head!


----------



## bunnygirl14 (Jan 8, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Didn't finish my costume in time but rocked the makeup. Even got some cred from Garret Sander, the creator of Monster High!


  wow!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 8, 2014)

HOLY SMOKES! LOVE IT!!    i always DIY.. its funner that way! and original! it all started when there were TWO queens of hearts at a party.. i knew i needed to bring it the next time lol


----------

